# Piano masterclasses in Europe this summer?



## danae

Does anyone know? Is there a site maybe where I can find info on masterclasses? I'm also interested in summer classses in german Hochschulen, but I don't know if they have any. I have to visit each site separately. Maybe there is a site that has all of this info collected?


----------

